# Break up songs.



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

I was listening to John Prine and Iris Dement do this song this morning and got the idea for this thread. But I will start things off with an older pair.


----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)

Here is another good one from John and Iris.


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 21, 2018)

I win


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## blowincherrypie (Jul 21, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> I win


nuh un uh uh uh uuuhhhh


----------



## abalonehx (Jul 21, 2018)

Crank it Up


----------



## Hotwired (Jul 21, 2018)

Tool - Hush


----------



## Ginger Viking (Jul 21, 2018)

Well this will be a double...the band name even kind of counts. Bullet for My Valentine. Your Betrayal and Tears Don't Fall.
Another good one would be Killswitch Engage - End of heartache. In case you haven't noticed I'm kind of a metal head.


----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 21, 2018)

too larry said:


> I was listening to John Prine and Iris Dement do this song this morning and got the idea for this thread. But I will start things off with an older pair.






 I'll see your Ernest Tubb....


----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Backyard dirt (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Best all time Dead breakup song.


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

A better cut.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Roy Clark.....


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

The day my wife met my girlfriend....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Think of me.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

this one always gets me.....


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## BobBitchen (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Hey Joe....


----------



## ANC (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2018)

Sometimes you break up with Daddy


----------



## dangledo (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)

Grandpapy said:


>


Good one.


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Who's that man?....


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Bartender.....


----------



## doublejj (Jul 22, 2018)

Fuck it I don't want you back.....


----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## ticklykayak (Jul 26, 2018)

Whenever I want to feel sad, I just listen to A Rocket To The Moon. I love their songs so much! It's just sad that they disbanded years ago....


----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Wavels (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Jul 26, 2018)

Hehehe ...


----------



## tstick (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## tstick (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Beachwalker (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


>


A classic.


----------



## too larry (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2018)

Not exactly a "GTFO" song but in the same area and besides it's Etta.


----------



## too larry (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## abalonehx (Jul 28, 2018)

I let a few good bitches get away.


----------



## too larry (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Blue Wizard (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## injinji (Sep 28, 2018)

Another mule been kicking in your stall, man you got to tear it down.


----------



## organitron (Oct 5, 2018)

My second favorite breakup tune.


----------



## Jimbuktoo (Oct 5, 2018)

Better then the original if you ask me


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

"I can't cope, so pi$$ up a rope"


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

"I'm gonna miss you..."


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 10, 2018)

"You're Gonna Miss Me"


----------



## tstick (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2019)

"The Clash and Bob Dylan were devotees. Dylan was particularly fond of “Ten Years of This,” a brutal anniversary song laying bare the self-lacerating inertia of an unhappy marriage (“but I know I’m only lying / what ain’t dead by now is dying”). Dylan told Stewart he couldn’t stop playing it, over and over again. "

https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/1294-honky-tonk-man


----------



## Amos Otis (May 12, 2019)

Danny O'Keefe [ Good Time Charlie's Got the Blues" } wrote it. Gary Stewart branded it.

https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/1294-honky-tonk-man


----------



## Renfro (May 13, 2019)

Ugly Kid Joe - I Hate Everthing About You


----------



## too larry (May 13, 2019)

Amos Otis said:


> "The Clash and Bob Dylan were devotees. Dylan was particularly fond of “Ten Years of This,” a brutal anniversary song laying bare the self-lacerating inertia of an unhappy marriage (“but I know I’m only lying / what ain’t dead by now is dying”). Dylan told Stewart he couldn’t stop playing it, over and over again. "
> 
> https://www.oxfordamerican.org/item/1294-honky-tonk-man


Good story. I've come to expect good writing from the Oxford American.


----------



## carlsbarn (May 13, 2019)




----------



## carlsbarn (May 13, 2019)




----------



## carlsbarn (May 13, 2019)

Just one more, something a bit more contemporary.


----------



## topcat (May 26, 2019)




----------



## GreenHighlander (May 26, 2019)

Renfro said:


> Ugly Kid Joe - I Hate Everthing About You


LMAO I just clicked on this thread to share this song hahahaha Nice one man!!
On a side note I got to eat lobster, drink beers, and smoke tons of doobies with them, Nine Inch Nails, and Moist back in 94-95 ish.

Cheers


----------



## topcat (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2019)




----------



## too larry (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (May 30, 2019)

Last Sunday morning, the sunshine felt like rain The week before, they all seemed the same With the help of God and true friends, I've come to realize I still have two strong legs, and even wings to fly So I, ain't a-wastin time no more 'Cause time goes by like hurricanes, and faster things Well, Lord, Lord, Miss Sally, why all your cryin'? Been around here three long days, lookin' like we're dyin' Go step yourself outside, and look up at the stars above And go on downtown, baby, find somebody to love Meanwhile, I ain't a-wastin' time no more 'Cause time goes by like pouring rain, and much faster things


----------



## Amos Otis (May 31, 2019)

"When Michael Jackson wears the other glove, I'll take you back."


----------



## topcat (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


>


Now we need a self help thread. . . .


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 1, 2019)

too larry said:


> Now we need a self help thread. . . .


Nah, we have the power to overcome! 





I've been a groupie awhile.


----------



## too larry (Jun 1, 2019)

Grandpapy said:


> . . . . . . . . . . . .I've been a groupie awhile.


Me too. He {and Steve Goodman} seems to be able to get to the root of the issue at hand like few other writers.


----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jun 1, 2019)

Roky Erickson passed away was reported today.


----------



## SFnone (Apr 16, 2020)

about izzy stradlin's ex girlfriend


----------



## Just Be (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## TalonToker (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Aug 12, 2020)

a buddy of mine is making a super low budget indie slasher flick based in the '80s, and is using this as the end credit song... (spoiler: the killer wins, and the heroine dies.)


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## My Name is Mike (Aug 12, 2020)

Tupac for the win.


----------



## injinji (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## Funkentelechy (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Sep 15, 2020)

Sebadoh: Where songs aimed at ex-band mates are considered bonified break up songs.




_You were right, I was battling you
Trying to prove myself
I tried to bury you with guilt
I wanted to prove you wrong
I've got nothing better to do
Than pay too much attention to you
It's sad but it's not your fault

I'm self-righteous and rude
I guess I lost that cool
Tapping 'til I drive you insane
I'm self-righteous but never right
So laid back but so uptight
Destroying your patience to tolerate me
And all the negative spirit I bring

Right, I was obsessed to bring you down
Watching your every move
Playing a little boy game
Always with something to prove
Waiting to cut you down
Making it hard to live
With only one thing to do
And cut me first, make it easy

Now you will be free
Now that nothing depends on me
Tapping 'til I drive you insane
Now you will be free
With no sick people tugging on your sleeve
Your big head has that more room to grow

A glory I will never know
A glory I will never know
Freed pig _


----------



## SFnone (Sep 15, 2020)

not sure if this is a break up song, or more about someone who can't accept rejection-


----------



## SpaceGrease (Sep 26, 2020)

She’s the best


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Halman9000 (Sep 28, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


>


Crosby Stills and Nash album








Daylight Again-Crosby,Stills,Nash full album


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com




Halman9000


----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Tasteofbrown (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## TalonToker (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Medskunk (Nov 16, 2020)

You gotta listen to the lyrics of this


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Nov 16, 2020)

Medskunk said:


> You gotta listen to the lyrics of this


Remember those days. There will always be another. Sadly she reciprocates the sentiment. Peace man. Adding to my library.


----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## We Toke Chronic (Nov 16, 2020)

The ultimate 90’s break up song lol
I’m doing the opening dance right now with that slide back, hands out!!


----------



## xtsho (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## SFnone (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## MICHI-CAN (Apr 2, 2021)

You will always love them Then when 25 years go by....You wonder what was there. LOL.


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)

Medskunk said:


> You gotta listen to the lyrics of this


wtf i seen the thread and was just gona post this exact song and i scrolled down last page and you already beat me to it lmfao


----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## spliffendz (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## injinji (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Skunkbudz (Jul 6, 2021)

Nugent.... Jail Bait


----------



## SFnone (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Jun 22, 2022)

Chicago 4 days lol


----------



## Grandpapy (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Hiphophippo (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## injinji (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Charles U Farley (Jun 30, 2022)

My girl friends breakup song to me in 73:


----------



## Charles U Farley (Jun 30, 2022)

Mine song to her:


----------

